# Gainsborough GG (PING)



## SugarPenguin (Jul 25, 2015)

So for about 6 weeks now I have been a member at Gainsborough which is where the UK PING factory is based. 
I know there's a GM society that go annually and many people have visited Gainsborough 
The clubhouse is fairly large and quite modern and the views from the bar are very impressive over a number of greens. Standard locker room and a good selection of food and bar drinks at reasonable prices if you are a member 
Simple practice facilities and driving range

The courses 
*Thonock Park*
The more popular course out of the two amongst the members. It's the easier and shorter course which is why  it's favoured and off the yellow tees it's a modest 6223 yard par 72.
very much a parkland course that is more hilly than it looks over the first few holes. The front 9 all play very different and there are  many holes where laying up with an iron is the wiser choice to have better angles into the greens and to ensure you are not blocked out by the huge old trees that are prevalent on most holes. Position is key on this course. 


_*My Highlight holes:*_
*4th* - not the longest at around but my favourite hole . 350 yards par4 but the entire fairway slopes from right to left and then there is a massive downward slope from 140yard to the pin to about 60 before a huge upslope to an elevated green that looks very secluded because of all the think old trees. It looks a very intimating approach shot. Best to take a long iron or hybrid from the tee and aim down the right to leave yourself 150 in. Much easier than hitting driver and being blocked out and hitting to an elevated green. 

*7th* - just under 300 yard par4 and an inviting hole to drive. Left is dead in thick rough and right isn't much better as there are quite a few trees. 2 large bunkers are around 200 yards from the tee so you have to go for the green or hit mid iron and lay up. Some lovely views from the tee box too. 


*9th* - teeing off back to the club house and plays fairly long nearing 400 yard dog leg left. Left off the tee is blocked out but right is fine but far back. The green is absolutely tiny and can't be more than about 8 yards wide at the front and middle. Large ditch before the green and a nasty green side bunker left. 

*14th* - short par 3 of around 135 yards. Pretty cliche but it's over water and you need to carry it to the green from the tee box. Hit your shot poorly and it's in the water. Surrounded by wildlife

*15th* - much harder from the white tees but from the yellow it's 355 yards. There are 2 massive trees about 230 yards from the tee and rough / path that intersects the hole. If you cannot drive it past the trees this hole is very difficult as you will be blocked out unless you hit it straight. Rough also covers about a 20yard area each side of the path. There is a run off left of the green too so it's imperative your second shot is right. Long is dead. Great hole. 


If you want a challenge play from the whites as some par 5s become par 4s


*karsten lakes*
my favourite out of the two and it has hosted the solheim cup I believe. Definitely a lot more exposed and much more demanding. By far much more difficult in pretty much every aspect. Not too many trees but a hell of a lot more bunkers dog legs and the greens are much tougher. Every hole is completely different and as the name suggest, water hazards are a plenty. Also a lot longer at 6721 par 72 off the yellow tees. The rough is very thick in most places and it's easy to lose balls if you hit a poor teeshot as the holes don't really run parallel to one another. Great course and I highly recommend it. The only issues I have is that it isn't as well maintained as the parks course which is infuriating! 

_Highlight holes_
*6th** -*ugh*.... *Tough doesn't describe it. Par 4 over 400 yards even from the yellows and usually into wind. One of the toughest holes I have ever seen. The fairway is left off the tee box and the green is to the right. 170 yards from the tee box is a lake that splits the too and it's huge. The fairway is narrow and to the left is horrendous rough. To the right it's the lake. Probably one of the hardest teeshots a golfer can face. You have to basically go over a massive lake with your second shot. Best bet is to hit a 7 iron so you don't reach the lake or fairway and take a 3 wood or hybrid to the green. If you went directly right off the tee then you may find your ball but there is semi rough and large bunkers to ensure that if you go on line with the green you will be punished, even if by some miracle you don't end up in the drink. A strategic nightmare of a hole and if you get a apar you will be over the moon.

*9th* - par 4 almost 400 yards. water all down the left and the fairway runs out of room at about 280 yards as the lake cuts across. Once positioned the second shot will be mainly over the lake to a guarded green with bunkers. Difficult hole because the more left you are the more open the green becomes.
* 
10th*_ - _a 530 yard par 5 that has a pond the the right about 240 yards away. Only the large hitters can manage in 2 as the hole turns slightly left but  60 yards from the green there is a 15 yard wide stream. You must be certain that you can carry it or else you will pay the price. The stream is in a very awkward yardage.

*15th* - my favourite hole on the entire set up. A long par 4 that doglegs to the right. About 200yardd to the left the fairway has numerous bunkers. Down the right there are some moderate trees. Large hitters can aim over them and hit a drive which will then start To role down the hole. A 250 yard carry is required at least. Anything right is dead. The second shot after is slightly downhill to a longe thing green with bunkers dotted down the left. Make sure you hit the right club or you will have a lengthy Putt. 

*17th* - about 150 yards over a lake again. With a strategic large bunker at the back of the green. A wide but short in depth green that requires to know your yardage or else you will punished. 


The only issue is the competitive tees on both courses. They add lots of length by change the par on some holes but they don't really have separate tee boxes for strategic play.

Hope hope you enjoyed my review. Longer than I intended but I could go on for even longer


----------



## chrisd (Jul 25, 2015)

Thanks for that. I'm doing next weeks meet and played the Karsten course in the GM pro am 2 years ago and liked the course. Very much looking to play both and your tips will help


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jul 25, 2015)

I don't think it hosted the Solheim cup, it was built with a view to holding it but I heard the condition let it down so it never hosted it.

I quite like the layout of the lakes and I have always enjoyed playing the thonock course but I always come away feeling like it could always be in better condition but I guess they both get a fair amount of play.

best clubhouse I have ever seen tho, wish we had a clubhouse like that at Woodhall.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 26, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I don't think it hosted the Solheim cup, it was built with a view to holding it but I heard the condition let it down so it never hosted it.
		
Click to expand...

You're right. It has never held the Solheim Cup, don't know whether it was because of the condition or not, but it was built specifically to try to get it there.
One of my favourite holes is the 16th (Ray's Creek). You have to hit a good drive up there to stand a chance of getting on in two, and it's fraught with danger all the way up.
Two really nice courses, as different as chalk and cheese. Condition wise, I find it's all about the greens.
Last year they weren't that good, the year before they were brilliant.
I have put in a request that they are given a good haircut before our arrival next Sunday.


----------



## delc (Jul 26, 2015)

I've been there for a Ping custom fitting, but it was raining that day so I didn't get to play. Looked nice.


----------



## drewster (Jul 27, 2015)

Two more courses on my doorstep that I'm yet to play but are on my local bucket list at some stage. Good review , thank you.


----------



## WinBase (Jul 27, 2015)

Myself an a mate went for our clubs custom fitting there in the 90's (when you could book it with ping yourself and it was FOC) and seem to remember the lakes course was still being built, so we played the other one from the yellows. Happy with the fact my clubs were now 'perfect' for me I was one under gross stood on the 18th with what looked like a straight forward finishing hole, and excited that I might just break par for the first time got ahead of myself & made a right mess of it carding a 6. I was playing off 8 at the time and overall delighted with the round, enjoyed the course, and saw no reason why I wouldn't soon get down to scratch , but for some unknown reason things quickly returned to normal as they do when the joy of new gear wears off


----------



## SugarPenguin (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. Glad you enjoyed the review. 
Let me know how you get on with the society or if you play it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 2, 2015)

Don't ask Bluewolf about the par 3 17th   PLOP

Played it twice, both on GM days, really enjoyed it although the first time I played, the course was a quagmire and shouldn't really have been open


----------

